# Instacart and Aldi. Evil twins. See screenshot



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Only an Aldi customer would dare. Only instacart would allow such a crime against humanity..proof attached. I see these whale order and NO TIP almost everyday from the, "Evil Twins". Don't forget your quarter, and check your pride at the door!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

What if you accept it and let it time out and cancel.

Or be like the guy that shows up, buy one item and mark the rest "unavailable". Since you aren't receiving compensation, there's no accountability.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Just to be fair. IC did up the ante by $2 after it sat in my queue for 15 minutes. To a whopping $9!

100+ units would take about 2 hours after considering a shopper has to bag all those delicious discounted grocery items solo.

AND it would take 2 baskets. That's .50 cents deposit just to shop and bag! 

But hey. At least the customer is only 2 miles away. On the second floor of an apartment (Not the 3rd!)

And. There is always that 1/10 chance of a cash tip.. oh wait. It's an Aldi customer!

The same ones who will ask if, "Did you ask an employee if they have more in the back?"

Knowing there are like maybe 7 employees in the whole store at any given time.

This incestuous relationship must end. For the good of shoppers, and humanity as a whole!


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Sadly. The onlyv


jaxbeachrides said:


> What if you accept it and let it time out and cancel.
> 
> Or be like the guy that shows up, buy one item and mark the rest "unavailable". Since you aren't receiving compensation, there's no accountability.


Sadly. The only way to address atrocities would be to just keep all the groceries. But then the joke is on you. Because it is all Aldi brand garbage. Like a dollar tree order. Who would steal from dollar tree?


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Grab it before it's gone.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Shame on you!!! Maybe it’s someone disabled, or a single mother of eight?!? How dare you expect a tip? I *never* expect a tip, I just do good and trust the Heavens to reward me! People are wonderful, they would tip if they could!

😂


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Chris1973 said:


> Sadly. The only way to address atrocities would be to just keep all the groceries. But then the joke is on you. Because it is all Aldi brand garbage. Like a dollar tree order. Who would steal from dollar tree?


At risk of being "racist", the #1 stolen item at dollar tree is pregnancy tests. They take it in the bathroom and throw it away, so they can't be prosecuted for theft.

I didn't make that up, just in case there's a bunch of people on here that accuse everyone of being a racist.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

but i don't have a quarter..... Don't fear!
Hax0rMaN is here.

Aldi shopping cart hack.
Just use a car key, slide the key in and pop the lock.
Might have to feel for the trigger, but you wont need to leave a key in like some videos.

Your welcome.



Disclaimer
Please use a key that if screw this up you'll still be able to get into your car.

HaXoRmAN is it no way affiliated with up.net or it's substance subsidiaries.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> At risk of being "racist", the #1 stolen item at dollar tree is pregnancy tests. They take it in the bathroom and throw it away, so they can't be prosecuted for theft.
> 
> I didn't make that up, just in case there's a bunch of people on here that accuse everyone of being a racist.


Why must everything come down to race. 

So you know the ratio make up of every person who's stolen a pregnancy test and used it in the bathroom at Dollar Tree or is that even a thing are you just making stuff up


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Bam.....
HaXoRmAn just been beat.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

109 items for $7.00 is a fricken crime.

Shame is that $7.00 is probobly fare for the delivery itself, it's the hour of shopping, god damn.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Aldi and Walmart will attract the EBT crowd. Hard pass.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> Bam.....
> HaXoRmAn just been beat.


.25 cents is a pretty good deal for a cart. 

She is right. Aldi need to put a sign up saying .25 is just a deposit to RENT the cart.. not buy it. And take it home to use as a BBQ grill. 

This could go all the way to the Supreme Court IMHO


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Aldi is the place of my most embarrassing shopping-related moment. I kept using 25 cents and getting back carts with no coins in them. I prolly lost like $6. So my last trip I checked the cart and yet again there was no coin. So I stood there and demanded a quarter. The cashier really wanted me to get embarrassed in front of the line and leave. But I stood there until I got my quarter.

I just got sick of it.

It went completely against my nature to fuss over a quarter, but I was pissed.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I do like Aldi but it's really a store you need to just go in person and shop for yourself. On curbside do you instacart people shop the orders and have to wait for the customer to drive up? The new one by me the customers are so damn lazy who shop at that store they just leave their shopping carts all over the parking lot or chain them in the middle of the parking lot instead of taking the cart back up to the front of the store. The other Aldi stores near me most return to the cart. One thing I don't like about Aldi is the older & idiotic people who pretend it's their first time at the Aldi rodeo , no quarter, no cart, expect free bags, expect things bagged, slow loading , taking 10 minutes to pay, bothering employees like they are at Publix


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Alltel77 said:


> I do like Aldi but it's really a store you need to just go in person and shop for yourself. On curbside do you instacart people shop the orders and have to wait for the customer to drive up? The new one by me the customers are so damn lazy who shop at that store they just leave their shopping carts all over the parking lot or chain them in the middle of the parking lot instead of taking the cart back up to the front of the store. The other Aldi stores near me most return to the cart. One thing I don't like about Aldi is the old people who pretend it's their first time at the Aldi rodeo , no quarter, no cart, expect free bags, expect things bagged, slow loading , taking 10 minutes to pay, bothering employees like they are at Publix


I’m going to chime in here. 95% of the time I return carts - wherever I shop.

But there are those 5% when I do leave them in the lot - albeit somewhere safe and out of the way, with the front wheels secured.

It’s not that I’m lazy (I am, but not about carts). I occasionally have leg issues, and the onset can be rather swift. If I DO return the cart, I might take half an hour getting back to my car. I suppose I _could_ get my cane out of the car, and then it would be 25 minutes. 😂

P.S. I’ve actually helped older people a few times. A lot of them actually are frustrated and don’t get it. And for them, it’s embarrassing being so lost in front of many people. We’ll all be there…


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m going to chime in here. 95% of the time I return carts - wherever I shop.
> 
> But there are those 5% when I do leave them in the lot - albeit somewhere safe and out of the way, with the front wheels secured.
> 
> ...


Understandable and I agree to an extent. But, I doubt 95% of the customers at this specific store have the same issues. The entire point of their cheap model is to keep it moving. I'm fixing the verbiage because it's not necessarily old people.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I used to make a killing when I was kid at aldis.

I'd ride my bike to the parking lot and round up carts and shove them back in the cart cart thing for the quarters.

What really pissed me off is when people chained the carts together in the middle of the parking lot so they could get their quarter back and i'd have to screw around and use a quarter to gather them up.

Usually like an hour of farking around would get me about $5.00 in quarters. Which is really depressing because 25 years later there's hours that ubering won't make you $5.00.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I used to make a killing when I was kid at aldis.
> 
> I'd ride my bike to the parking lot and round up carts and shove them back in the cart cart thing for the quarters.
> 
> ...


Are you using an Aldi card to Uber with?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Usually like an hour of farking around would get me about $5.00 in quarters. Which is really depressing because 25 years later there's hours that ubering won't make you $5.00.


Shoulda used that $5 to buy shares in some kinda fruit company.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

I drove by an Aldi today and it was shut down with yellow tape. Looked like someone tried to drive into it for some reason. 

Maybe it was a combination of the heat, inflation, and lack of quarters? 

Aldi is good though in these times of hyper-inflation. 

Mama always said you git what you pay for. 💯


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Doing all that won't even get you a big mac meal.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Reinvesting the $7 at Aldi would make a giant pot of turkey spaghetti 🍝 

Enough for 4 adults or so!

$3 for a pound of turkey. 
$1.50 for a pound of dry pasta
$1.50 for a big ass jar of sauce
$1.50 for cheap frozen garlic bread


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Chris1973 said:


> Reinvesting the $7 at Aldi would make a giant pot of turkey spaghetti 🍝
> 
> Enough for 4 adults or so!
> 
> ...


The good thing about spaghetti is no matter what meat you have it's always good in it. I've had everything from hamburger to venison and some questionable Meats in between.

I think the best meat that I've ever had in spaghetti would be elk. Prepared correctly elk is a very good meet to put in sauces. So whatever reason if you marinate it right in the sauce long enough it almost like tenderizes that meat so soft it's ridiculous.


----------

